# The benefit of pure training bands



## JoergS (Dec 17, 2009)

It is a known fact that is you want to be accurate, you have to use bands that are much weaker than the strongest ones you can still pull. That is because if you are pulling at the limit of your strength, you will shake and you can't focus on aiming.

So how do you get stronger, so you can shoot accurately with strong band sets?

The solution is same as always - training.

I am a powerlifter and I know exactly what you need to do to get stronger.

WRONG: Use the same bands as always and shoot all day long. This will give you some endurance, but your maximum strength will increase very slowly.

RIGHT: Work out with bands that are well ABOVE your shooting limit. In other words, outfit a slingshot with bands that you can still draw out, just barely, but that are too strong for real shooting. Just use it for dry training! Do sets of 12,10 and 8 repetitions with them, just draw and release very slowly, like a weightlifter in the gym. Don't let the bands snap, that is dangerous and you will get mighty hand slaps. Do this every other day for just two weeks. You will be sore in the beginning, but after a while your body will respond.

Then, you will discover that you can accurately shoot band sets that previously have been uncontrollable. Your regular bands will soon be very light for you and your accuracy will benefit a great deal.

A good training set is made from tubular rubber (it lasts longer). Use it on a slingshot that is pretty much identical to your "real" one. Thera tube black is a good start, and you can use double green if that is too weak (which it will be after a while).

_EDIT: It is a good idea to attach a sturdy loop to the training slingshot frame that attaches it to the wrist, so if it slips through your fingers, it won't hit you in the face. Thanks, Melchior, for noticing this. _

This is a much better and more effective slingshot workout than a general gym visit, of course.

ATTENTION: Please wear safety glasses for the dry workouts, too. It is a band snap at the fork that is dangerous, and that can happen without a projectile in the pouch just as well.

Regards

Jörg


----------



## TRUGREEN (Dec 19, 2009)

Thanks for the great tip!


----------



## p4v_singh (Dec 21, 2009)

What muscles are used in pulling a normal slingshot?


----------



## JoergS (Dec 17, 2009)

The main force comes from the biceps and back muscle of the pulling arm. The triceps of the slingshot holding arm plus the pec are used for holding the slingshot steady. The forearm muscles hold the slingshot and the pouch, affecting the wrist and the fingers.


----------



## p4v_singh (Dec 21, 2009)

thats interting but different sytlesof slingshot can have other muscles being used am i right?


----------



## smitty (Dec 17, 2009)

That is why you exercise with the type of slingshot you will be using the most. Or you could exercise with a few different models to make sure you get built like Joerg! Seriously though, be careful to not over exert on pulling bands way too heavy. You don't want to strain the wrist you hold the slingshot with or stress the pouch fingers. Give your body the time it needs to adapt to anything new. An injury is not what you want. I pull heavier bands for exercising my left hand and wrist, which holds the slingshot, because I had it crushed in a printing press when I was about 20 years old. When I first started shooting again after the injury I had to use a wrist brace and rubber-bands. All the bones in my hand and wrist were broken and after three surgeries they said I would never hold anything smaller than a soda pop can with it. Thirty three years later I am still working on strength training for my left hand. There is a difference between good pain and bad pain...you need to be sure you know the difference when exercising the muscles and tendons of your wrists,and fingers. You won't get stronger without good pain, but if you push too hard too fast you will go into the red zone and get an injury. Pain is there to help you judge the difference.


----------



## TruckeeLocal (Dec 23, 2009)

I like to put the slingshot in my opposite hand and pull to help even out the muscles. Keeping muscles balanced can help prevent injury down the road. Also anyone that wants to be stronger at anything should start with a full body exercise program. That way you will have a good foundation to build on.


----------



## JoergS (Dec 17, 2009)

Smitty, of course you are right. Training needs to be careful enough to not hurt yourself, and if you have a history of injuries in the related body parts, you need to be even more careful. It is always a challenge to do enough so the muscle grows, but not more than that.

And general exercise is a wise thing to do for all kinds of sports. Athletes need overall fitness, that is why runners hit the gym and work on their upper bodies, too.


----------



## ARB (Dec 31, 2009)

I am also a weightlifter and have done some "slingshot training" with bands before. All I did was make strips of gold Theraband, grab both ends in my fingers and draw. Safety glasses are still ESSENTIAL even though there is no slingshot frame, no pouch and no projectile. The resistance can be progressively increased by using multiple strips which can be full width, half width, quarter width etc. If you can do 5 reps with 1 x full width band but 0 reps with 2 x full width bands, then use 1 x full width + 1 quarter width to progress. Just like adding small plates to a barbell!


----------



## ZDP-189 (Mar 14, 2010)

It's funny that Therabands are intended for physical training, yet tubular bands are recommended instead.


----------



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

Slingshot shooting is an entire body event.


----------



## hawk2009 (Dec 30, 2009)

What about gripping the pouch guys it's ok building strength in the arm for pulling very strong bands but you also need to be able to grip the pouch, using a small power ball and squeezing it as if gripping the pouch building up repititions would also help in your quest.


----------



## crazyslingshot (Dec 25, 2009)

Thank you very much .
Very useful training method.
It also proves shooting slingshot is a very good sports, improving your strength, sight...


----------



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

I wonder how The Carolina Slingshot Man trained for his masterful shooting abilities he demonstrated.


----------



## ZDP-189 (Mar 14, 2010)

I don't know, but he didn't go blind doing it.


----------



## Sarge (Dec 18, 2009)

I have been in a conditioning program for many years whereby I have now developed powerful muscles that enable me to sit for hours and do nothing. I have found that my many years of conditioning did not transfer to shooting the slingshot very well.


----------



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

Sarge said:


> I have been in a conditioning program for many years whereby I have now developed powerful muscles that enable me to sit for hours and do nothing. I have found that my many years of conditioning did not transfer to shooting the slingshot very well.


Oh, just forget it and use a powder actuated device that way you can still keep doing nothin.


----------



## Huzzel (Mar 21, 2010)

HI this is my first post xD
I'm 14 years and I really have to train my muscles xD
At the moment I can't use strong slingshots and that sucks....
Can anyone give me tipps how I can train the muscles that you need for slingshot shooting?


----------



## ZDP-189 (Mar 14, 2010)

Repetition


----------



## Inquisitive (Jan 16, 2010)

I have been weight training for 3 months and have seen very good improvements.


----------



## ARB (Dec 31, 2009)

hawk2009 said:


> What about gripping the pouch guys it's ok building strength in the arm for pulling very strong bands but you also need to be able to grip the pouch, using a small power ball and squeezing it as if gripping the pouch building up repititions would also help in your quest.


There is a whole "cult" that has grown up around grip strength training. It is amazing how strong a person can make their grip. When I say grip I'm including, finger and thumb strength, crushing, pinch and supporting grip and also wrist strength in that.

I haven't thought much about how to train for gripping a slingshot pouch. Pinching two small Olympic plates in your hand (with the smooth sides faced out) and curling them might be a start.


----------



## hawk2009 (Dec 30, 2009)

Huzzel said:


> HI this is my first post xDI'm 14 years and I really have to train my muscles xDAt the moment I can't use strong slingshots and that sucks....Can anyone give me tipps how I can train the muscles that you need for slingshot shooting?


There are many ways to train but due to health and safety regulations it would be wrong to give advice to someone as young as yourself, it would be safer for everyone on this site and for you to seek this advice from your parents they should be able to point you in the right direction good luck with your quest you will get there in the end.


----------



## RedRubber (Nov 8, 2011)

I wish I had read this when I first got back into slingshot shooting. I'll start today


----------

